# Boat for sale question



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a boat my brother gave me a few years ago.
I've never used it or bothered to change the registration. I now want to sell it but have noticed that on the registration it says "non titled watercraft".
Since the boat was a gift, do I just need a signed paper from my brother stating that it was a gift, so I can sell it to someone else?
Then I could give the buyer a bill of sale.
Anyone willing to give me advice on how I can legally sell the boat?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you will want a bill of sale to you and one from you to seller, but check with tax commission to ensure a smooth transaction.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What kind of boat is it Ridge?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It's an older but in good condition 20' ski/fishing boat w/ 200 HP inboard/outboard motor.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> It's an older but in good condition 20' ski/fishing boat w/ 200 HP inboard/outboard motor.


That would make the perfect boat for beating out the crowd on opening morning of duck season. Probably does at least 45mph


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.

You can go to the DMV and fill out a request for title. http://dmv.utah.gov/faq/titles

I would say fill out the application for duplicate title, have your brother give you a bill of sale, and go to the DMV and see what they say. The boat needs to be registered to be used, and I assume you need a title for that, so the buyer probably wants that.. idk...

I know if it never was titled you can get one, but with most vehicles that requires an inspection usually done by highway patrol.

Edit: Just reread the registration says non-titled.. You could call them or have an app to get a title?


----------

